# blow off valve



## backsidethree (Apr 20, 2004)

Does anyone know what bov is in the yellow supra from 2fast 2furious?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

no frickin idea. i don't even think they show the engine bay in that, do they.


----------



## sentrasel860 (Aug 6, 2003)

Oh god no!!! :wtf:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

What does it really matter? They all make the same sound. Just make sure you get one that will flow enough air for you.

My mistake you have 2 sounds to choose from. Fluttering or all out PSH!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

you forgot *CHIRP*


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

dont forget the BANG.... from all the hondud 'boys' trying to turbo there toys


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

No if it's the honda boys the first time they try 15 PSI and hit the clutch you hear clunk clunk clunk of their crappy weld job and they see if fly back in their rear view mirror.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

worthless thread...


----------

